# NCT and Mark 2:23-28



## KMK (Nov 18, 2014)

> And it came to pass, that he went through the corn fields on the sabbath day; and his disciples began, as they went, to pluck the ears of corn. *24And the Pharisees said unto him, Behold, why do they on the sabbath day that which is not lawful? *25And he said unto them, Have ye never read what David did, when he had need, and was an hungred, he, and they that were with him? *26 How he went into the house of God in the days of Abiathar the high priest, and did eat the shewbread, which is not lawful to eat but for the priests, and gave also to them which were with him? *27And he said unto them, The sabbath was made for man, and not man for the sabbath: *28Therefore the Son of man is Lord also of the sabbath.


What do the NCT types do with all of Jesus' teachings on the right observance of the Sabbath? If the 4th Commandment expired, what is the relevance of this passage to Christians today?


----------



## Mr. Bultitude (Nov 18, 2014)

I haven't read it (I'd like to some day) but D. A. Carson edited a book about Sabbath called From Sabbath to Lord's Day, and from what I can tell it takes the NCT perspective throughout. It's very long, but I imagine there's a scripture index in the back and I'd be shocked if Mark 2 wasn't in it. Similarly, Perspectives on the Sabbath: Four Views, in which Craig Blomberg takes the NCT position, might serve you well. I don't think there are many NCT sympathizers on the Puritan Board but I could be wrong.


----------



## KMK (Nov 19, 2014)

Do they take the same tac as hardcore Dispensationalists saying that that those passages are for the Jews in the eternal state, but not for the church?


----------



## Mr. Bultitude (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't think so. John Piper, who leans toward NCT, writes on the sabbath here. The final two subheadings seem to answer somewhat about his position on sabbath, though I admit I'm a bit confused by it.


----------



## KMK (Nov 19, 2014)

Piper's conclusion:



> I cannot escape what seems to me compelling evidence that the Lord’s Day remains till Jesus comes and that it is set apart for the glory of Christ and the good of our souls. May the Lord give you wisdom and freedom and joy as you display his work and his worth on his day.



I don't know if that counts as a 'position'.


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 19, 2014)

KMK said:


> Piper's conclusion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NCTs believe in the Lord's Day but that doesn't equate to a Sabbath.
Dispensationalists and others seem to believe that just because Jesus taught on it and followed it doesn't mean it is binding for us now. I recall Craig Blomberg said something like that.


----------



## clark thompson (Nov 20, 2014)

We as believers need to take time for worship of God, this is how the Sabbath applies to us today.


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2014)

clark thompson said:


> We as believers need to take time for worship of God, this is how the Sabbath applies to us today.



I don't doubt that's the NCT teaching, but how do those who espouse NCT address passages like the OP quoted?


----------



## KMK (Nov 20, 2014)

Jake said:


> clark thompson said:
> 
> 
> > We as believers need to take time for worship of God, this is how the Sabbath applies to us today.
> ...



Right. If the Lord's Day is a matter of prudence not precept, then what do they do with Jesus' attempts to reform the Sabbath, not repeal it? I might have to spring for the '4 Views' book.


----------

